# Epson Stylus Pro 4800 Printer



## badbird (Apr 25, 2006)

New to the forum here, but got a question for all and am hoping I can get some input.
We are looking at a photo printer and are considering buying the Epson Stylus Pro 4800 ... anyone have any input on that printer and if it is good for printing photo transfers ?
Also, any recommendations on software for working with photos and commenst or recommendations on printer paper to use ?
We are planning on mostily using the printer for heat transfers of photographs for merchandise we sell.
Thanks in advance for any input we get and everyone have a great day !!!  
Eric


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Pro4800 sell for about 1900 buck.. that is over kill for doing transfers if you ask me. if you were photographer selling your prints then maybe, but no come back down to earth.. Oh and yes it would be great for transfers but the ink is expensive.. Lets see for 1900 dollars I could buy 24 C88 and have enough ink in each one to do 2000 transfers (not each but ink that comes with units) where you are going to do maybe 100. Hope this helps..


----------



## MiniTauro (May 8, 2006)

i bought the epson stylus cx4800 (not pro) for U$ 130.- and it works very nice. i have no idea if it´s compareable to the pro4800 or just a number coincidence, though


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Not even close... The only thing that is the same is the name and the number.


----------



## badbird (Apr 25, 2006)

badalou said:


> Pro4800 sell for about 1900 buck.. that is over kill for doing transfers if you ask me. if you were photographer selling your prints then maybe, but no come back down to earth.. Oh and yes it would be great for transfers but the ink is expensive.. Lets see for 1900 dollars I could buy 24 C88 and have enough ink in each one to do 2000 transfers (not each but ink that comes with units) where you are going to do maybe 100. Hope this helps..


We have a store in a local mall, so printing photos can possible turn out to be a 50 to 100 piece a week deal ... I am looking for a printer that delivers quality looking prints on the transfers mainly ... wasn't real fond of paying $1700 for the 4800 Pro as I can buy 2 1280's and set one up for sublimation and one for inkjet stuff and still have money left over ...
Does the 1280 stand up to the 4800 Pro in image quality ?
I am concerned because there used to be a guy that set up over the holidays in the mall that printed shirts with a cheesey little printer and they looked faded and blurry ... there is a guy in another mall about 1 1/2 hrs. from here that has the 1280 and I think it looks really good.
Just don't want to make merchandise that looks crappy and lose that business.
Also, with the 1280, what are the best inks you can get and what brand would be the best paper for printing on light and dark shirts.
I am starting all this fron scratch here with the photos, so I need all the input I can get !!!


----------

